# Yesterday's News, fresh scent, is it safe?



## ssherryy (Mar 17, 2012)

I got the fresh scented one by mistake today, and I wonder if it's safe for rabbits? Would it cause any problems?

I've been using Carefresh but it runs out so fast and the smell makes me change it every day. Leo used to only pee in one corner but now he decides peeing in the middle of his cage is nice :grumpy: , so I needed more litter and many people recommended Yesterday's News.

Bottomline, I'm hoping the fresh scented is okay, if not I have to exchange it asap! I would appreciate help very much!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry don't use any fragrance of any kind. We use Echo litter (recycled non-scented paper) and to cut down the urine order, we use ACV. 

I just don't like the fragrance. And I don't want any kind of issues regard breathing issues or urinary problems. 

Hope someone else comments to help you with this.

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't much like most scents, like Karen. But does the package give the ingredient that scent it? If so, & it's baking soda or something natural like that, it'd be ok. Otherwise I'd play it safe & return it.


----------



## ssherryy (Mar 17, 2012)

it just says
Available in fresh scent or unscented
Softer texture pellets feel more like regular clay
Ideal for everyday use
Made with recycled paper
Packaging is recyclable (where facilities exists)
3x more moisture absorbent than clay*
99.7% dust free
Designed for low tracking
Tough on odors
Non-toxic (safe if ingested

I don't know what the scent is made of


----------



## lotsoluffles (Mar 18, 2012)

I suggest sticking your face right in the bag, your nose as close to the litter as you can possibly get without it going up your nose, and take a giant sniff. If it has a scent that makes you gag, is unpleasant, or is very noticeable, then I don't suggest using it. If it has a deodorizer _and_ a scent, it should have very little scent anyways (manufacturers do not seem to plan well).

Also, Sodium Bicarbonate is very cheap and very effective for a deodorizer (assuming there actually is one, since they tend to go: "oh hey! We absorb the pee so it can't be smelled. Let's advertise it as 'deodorizing' then."), so I wouldn't worry too much about that part. As for the scent, I've heard that citrus is the #1 thing to watch out for.

I use a scented litter myself. It's a "Fresh Herbal Scent," but it really just smells like paper and very little like that rose petal timothy hay that's like bunny-nip to Sweet Pea. Might be why she likes to flop around all the time; she's secretly addicted. But I also leave the bag open so some of the scent disperses before she ever gets to it, just as a precaution.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 18, 2012)

Airation (sp?) is good. I've heard of that stuff (Fresh Herbal). It is good but a bit out of my price range for the amount we use. It's not an added fragrance. It happens during the wash of the product. 

When you say scented, I think of like walking down a soap aisle at a supermarket. Have a headache afterwards. 

K


----------



## ssherryy (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm going to play it safe and exchange it. Thanks everyone! I don't think I can open the bag and still return it, and I don't Leo to have any problems. This forum is really great help


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 18, 2012)

We use the care fresh mixed with the fresh herbal and we never have smell issues... We also put his hay in the box...

Good luck finding something that works


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 18, 2012)

It's a shame manufacturers aren't willing to state what the "fresh" scent is. After all, garlic smell could be considered a fresh scent.


----------



## mrbunny (Mar 19, 2012)

Ah, the fresh scent of garlic! Yum!

*bunnies give puzzled look*


----------

